

The Future of Design - svetly
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNqs_S-zEBY&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DxNqs_S-zEBY&nomobile=1

======
ArekDymalski
Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think that the interface presented in the video
won't become a primary tool for engineers. I believe that mouse+keyboard have
two significant advantages: they allow to do more things at once and provide
more precision (movement, measurement etc.), which is crucial in CAD I
believe. I can imagine that adding voice commands ("Move object X 1mm left")
could be helpful in that matter, but doubt if it would be sufficient for any
more complex task.

